# Supprimer Fink et XFree



## Number One (9 Juillet 2002)

Hello !

J'ai installé Fink et XFree pour tester un peu, mais n'en éprouvant pas l'utilité, j'aimerais bien les désinstaller. Mais euh on fais comment ? J'ai regardé dans la doc des deux softs mais j'ai rien trouvé (ou alors je suis complétement aveugle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ). Y aurais t'il une âme charitable pour m'aider


----------



## olof (9 Juillet 2002)

J'ai ça à la maison, mais bien sur, je n'y suis pas....

Pour désinstaller Fink, c'est simple, il faut supprimer le répertoire /sw

Par contre il reste encore en peu de XFree après. Sauf erreur, c'est dans /usr/X...

Et aussi /etc/X...

Sans oublier d'enlever cette ligne :

source /sw/bin/init.csh

du fichier .tcshrc de ton répertoire perso.

Si personne n'a plus de détails, je complète ce soir...


----------



## Number One (9 Juillet 2002)

Merci beaucoup, je crois que c'est tout bon !


----------



## simon (10 Juillet 2002)

Je confirme effacer les dossiers /usr/X11R6 et /etc/X11 ainsi que la ligne citée en dessus, c'est tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour les puristes ils peuvent encore modifier leur variables d'environnement pour enlever les path rajouter par XFree


----------

